# Cheap way to decorate plain walls?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey! I'm doing the same theme!

I am covering mine in a black scenesetter but I've seen others on here mention like... black fabric you get from plant nurseries as a cheap alternative. 

Someone elaborate on this, I'm not sure what its called but I know a lot of people mentioned it in another thread.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Use plastic tablecloths from the dollar store, they will go a long way and they are easy to cut into strips. Use command tape to hang them so it wont peel the paint on the walls or use push pins.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

I used the black fleece that you get to wrap plants in for the winter to protect from frost. They sell packets of 5 metres in our pound shop (dollar store to you guys) and it is already in store as nights are beginning to get cooler here in UK, they also sell it in white. I liked this stuff, as it is thick enough to hide walls, but a bit see through as well. I did a scary fairytales theme last year and in one part I did the Snow White forest, as well having some trees from floor to ceiling, I used the black fleece to hide the wall behind, I put flashing red fairy lights behind it so it looked like bat eyes in the forest, but you could use orange to go with your theme and it would look great. I threaded thin wire through the whole of the fabric and hung the lights from it also, and the command tape was strong enough to hold either side up but didn't the paintwork. Hope this helps


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

The Dollar Tree tablecloths are a great idea offmymeds!

I scoured local Goodwills to see if they had black, dark purple, red or white sheets. I usually find 3-4 every time I go. I can use the purple to cover couches, black for furniture or walls, the red to cut up and hang in doorways (it just looks spooky), and I put bloody handprints on the white.


----------



## OpalBeth (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm having the same problem. I too rent and would like to cover my windows which all have white blinds. I'm thinking about going to a fabric store and getting the exact measurements with out cutting or altering it so I can return it the day after. I know that's bad. But if I cover large windows it's going to be expensive.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I posted something a while back on a post like this. I recommended the Ikea Dignitet curtain wire system for stringing up stuff to cover your walls pretty easily. If you're in an apartment, you could do something similar without damaging your walls if you use some heavy-weight Command hooks and fishing line. 

Put the command hooks strategically all along your wall around where it meets the ceiling. String the fishing line (heavy test weight) from one hook to another and tie it off. Then you can tie strips of fabric, plastic tablecloths or cheesecloth to it, or you could fold a sheet over the fishing line and pin it to itself from behind.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

These are some great ideas  I hadn't thought of tablecloths! Sharon, I'm from the UK too, I'll have to look for some black fleece material, I think the poundland near me only has the white version but it's worth a try!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

One year we had a batman themed party and used black plastic tablecloths from dollar tree / wallmart if you have that popcorn ceiling such as I did at the time thumbtacks can be used and double sided tape to connect them at the seams. works great then you can make / put up your own art to go with your theme. nice thing is you donr have to take pictures off the wall just cover them up! you may need cardboard or something for the windows if your party starts during daylight.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You could use halloween-themed vinyl decal silhouettes. There's a lot on etsy.com

You can find bats, spiders, skulls, owls, creepy trees, all sorts of stiff.

I'm a big fan of tattered cheesecloth for hiding windows, ragged burlap, that sort of thing. I'm also a fan of collecting wall sconces for candles, thrift store curtains, creepy paintings, etc, but those take time.


----------



## chuck (Oct 1, 2009)

Over on another forum someone posted a tutorial on how to make fake busted holes in your walls so that it looks like the plaster lathe is showing through. Pretty cheap too. Here is a link to it.

Bust (fake) holes in your walls! Cheap!


----------



## Shaby Dhillon (Sep 22, 2014)

Black and yellow would look great! Also i bought some of my stuff from these guys last year and I can still use them this year. this website called decorfreak dot ca or its decorfreak dot com not very sure, you can google it.!
May be you'll like it


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I have done alittle bit of everthing to cover walls:
Cob webs in corners and ceilings
Newspaper...cheap and easy...glows in the dark with a blacklight
Stripes made of cut up Dollar Tree plastic table clothes...easy to match any color theme
Fabric from Goodwill or thrift stores.
Scenesetters from party stores
Black side of outdoor tarps to cover garage walls...reuse every year!
Cheese cloth or creepy fabric....be careful with pets! My cat ate some and ended up at the vets with some wrapped around its tongue! Careful!!!

I've used glue dots to put up newspaper...and some dud peel the paint, so I wouldnt recommend. I've also used spring tension rods to hang lightweight fabric, etc to cut off a hall way, or close out an opening. 

This year I have made the distressed plaster wall treatment with posterboard and woodgrain liner from the dollar tree. 
I find changing the lighting in the room can make the walls look different all together. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## goblinqueen (Aug 12, 2013)

Chuck- I found that same post recently. We are doing a zombie theme this year with our home as the safe house. I wanted to make my house look like it was kind of abadoned and we were hiding out in it. Here is my take on those walls.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those look great Goblinqueen


----------

